# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Częste, luźne, zielone i śmiedzące stolce u ANEMICZNEGO 2,5 miesięcznego niemowlaka.

## ipsi

Witam.

Moja Córeczka ma 2,5 miesiąca. Urodziła się w 38 tc, z masą 3060 g, 58 cm, 10 pkt Apgar. Od początku występowały kłopoty przy karmieniu. Córeczka pijąc moje mleko po chwili denerwowała się, prężyła i zaczynała płakać. Często nie dało się jej uspokoić na tyle, by mogła kontynuować picie mleka i zmęczona płaczem zasypiała po wypiciu 20-30 ml. Robiła charakterystyczne dla mleka kobiecego żółte luźne kupki po każdym karmieniu. Pojawiła się  niej dziwna powiększająca się wciąż wysypka, ciemieniucha na główce, w brwiach i uszach, a także za uszami lekko pękała skóra. Objawy te nie ustąpiły pomimo stosowania takich specyfików jak Bobotic, Espumisan, Delicol i ostatecznie picia przeze mnie samej wody i jedzenia suchego chleba. Dodatkowo, gdy Mała miała1,5 miesiąca okazało się, że ma anemię. Hematokryt, hemoglobina i krwinki czerwona poniżej normy, MCV zawyżone, krwinki białe w normie. Pediatra stwierdziła, że zmiany skórne nie wyglądają już na trądzik a są atopowe i dostaliśmy skierowanie do  alergolog a. Ten stwierdził uczulenie na białko, mamy Nutramigen, zakaz herbatek ziołowych i dodatkowych szczepień. Niestety odstawiłam Małą od mojego mleka (czego teraz bardzo żałuję, ale dałam się zwieść głupim poradom). Przez czas, kiedy Córeczka była na mim mleku bardzo ładnie przybierała - 1,3 kg na miesiąc. Od kiedy pije Nutramigen - w miesiąc zaledwie 0,63 kg. Co prawda w tym miesiącu była szczepionka, okropne upały, które Mała źle znosiła i sam Nutramigen oczywiście wypluwała i dość długo, bo ponad tydzień piła go z glukozą. Za to wygoiła się ładnie buzia. Na anemię Mała dostała żelazo, witaminę B6, C oraz kwas foliowy. Po tej szczepionce di-per-te zrobiliśmy morfologię (według pediatry czwartkowa szczepionka nie może mieć wpływu na morfologię robioną w sobotę rano). Wyniki wyszły nieco gorsze( hemoglobina niższa, MCV nadal wysokie). Pediatra w związku z anemizowaniem się Małej postanowiła zmienić żelazo z Actiferolu na Ferrum lek. Córeczka bardzo źle go tolerowała, pojawiła się biegunka, rdzawy śluz w kale, niepokój, płacz przez sen. Powróciłyśmy do Actiferolu. W związku z tym, że miałam bardzo dobre wyniki morfologii w ciąży, Maleńka nie była wcześniakiem a jej MCV było powyżej, a nie poniżej normy postanowiłam zrobić badanie poziomu żelaza przy okazji powtórzenia morfologii. Okazało się, że wynosi 86 przy normach 37-120, więc pediatra... kazała zrobić korektę badań żelaza. Mamy receptę i skierowanie na zastrzyki EPO. Doszły takie objawy jak śluz w kupce (w tym ciemny, niemal czarny), kupki przy każdym karmieniu, zielone i cuchnące, śmierdzące gazy i popuszczanie kupki przy bąkach. Mała bardzo mało je, po wypiciu niewielkiej ilości mleka płacze i wypluwa butelkę. Przez dobę wypija koło 520 ml mleka wciskanego podstępem, waży 5030 g. Mocz prawidłowy (posiew). Poza tym trochę ulewa, charczy, ma krótkie bezdechy. Wciąż ma "ciemieniuchę" w uszach, brwiach, i na nosku pomiędzy oczami i przy płatkach nosa. Często ropieją jej oczka. Pomijając powyższe to bardzo energiczne i ciekawe otoczenia dzieciątko. Bardzo ładnie i długo trzyma już główkę, nn stop macha nóżkami, odpowiada uśmiechem na uśmiech - często się śmieje, jest bardzo aktywna w ciągu dnia - mało śpi. Wciąż chce podziwiać otoczenie, rozprasza się przy jedzeniu. Prosiłabym o pomoc w analizie wyników krwi. Chcę zmienić pediatrę i nie wiem, kiedy mi się to uda. Nie wiem, czy i co mojemu dziecku dolega.
OTO WYNIKI (W NAWIASACH NORMY LABORATORYJNE)
WBC - 10,7 (4-20)
RBC - 3,47 (3,7-5)
HGB - 10,6 (10-13,5)
HCT - 31,8 (34-39)
MCV - 91,6 (80-96)
MCH - 30,5 (27-34)
MCHC - 33,3 (31-37)
Płytki krwi - 678 (140-440)
LYMPH% - 65,2 (20-70)
MXD% - 9,5 (0-8)
NEUT% - 25,3 (30-55)
LYMPH# - 7 (1-4)
MXD# - 1 (0-0,8)
NEUT# - 2,7 (3-7)
RDW-SD - 44,1 (37-54)
RDW-CV - 12,7 (11,6-14,8)
PDW - 10,2 (12-19)
MPV  - 8,9 (7,5-12)
P-LCR - 16 (6-25).


Proszę o pomoc i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## PabloMed

Pani córka prawdopodobnie nie miała anemi spowodowanej niedoborem żelaza, tylko kwasu foliowego. zmiana preparatu żelaza była raczej bezcelowa. przy niedoborze żelaza MCV jest NISKIE. czarne/ciemne/zielone stolce to właśnie wynik przyjmowania żelaza, więc tym nie ma co się niepokoić, a lekarz powinien o tym powiedzieć. nie rozumiem myślenia tego lekarza. przy niedokrwistości należy poszukać przyczyny, a nie leczyć tylko objawy. obstawiałbym tutaj problem z wchłanianiem. nie chcę tutaj podawać przykładów chorób, by niepotrzebnie niepokoić, choć dość często takie objawy daje choroba Crohna. pasowałyby do tego też odczyny alergiczne. zastrzyki z EPO należałoby rozważyć jeszcze raz, gdyż mogą podnieść i tak już zawyżone płytki krwi. radziłbym zmienić lekarza. pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## ipsi

Naprawdę dziękuję. Ciągle szukam sama, bo na lekarza nie mogę liczyć i wariuję. Jutro wybieramy się do innej przychodni z błaganiem o przyjęcie. 
Jesteśmy przed usg brzuszka. Mamy za sobą też badanie kału, robione oczywiście z własnej inicjatywy. Krew utajona - wynik ujemny. Jaja pasożytów - wynik ujemny.

Niestety obecna skrobia (++) i włókna mięsne (+). Co to może oznaczać?
Jak można sprawdzić, czy Córeczka ma problem z wchłanianiem?

Jeśli chodzi o EPO - odmówiłam. Żelazo odstawiłam Córeczce od poniedziałku i kupki się poprawiły - jest ich mniej. Śluz niestety nadal jest i sporo cuchnących bąków. W sumie sam nutramigen cuchnie, więc nie wiem, czy to normalne,czy nie.

Nie wiem, czy Córeczka jest po prostu jakimś nerwowym niejadkiem z kolkami, czy coś jej dolega. Niepokoją mnie jej wyniki, anemia i nadpłytkowość, taki duży spadek przyrostu wagi. Skąd włókna mięsne u niemowlaka na nutramigenie.

Czy obecność śluzu może wynikać z intensywnego ślinienia się Córeczki?

----------


## PabloMed

a smółka po jakim czasie była wydalona? w ogóle to w normalnym szpitalu powinni Was przyjąć w celu dalszej diagnostyki. najlepiej jakby udało Wam się znaleźć pediatrę gastroenterologa. te wyniki i objawy mogą być spowodowane problemami z trawieniem. ślinienie się nie ma żadnego związku ze śluzem w kale. córeczka jeszcze chlorki w pocie mogłaby mieć wykonane, ale to już w szpitalu powinni zrobić

----------


## ipsi

Pierwszego dnia. Maleńka nie chciała nic jeść tylko robiła kupki na początku.

----------


## Nati

Czy sytuacja poprawiła sie po odstawieniu actiferolu/żelaza ? Mamy ten sam problem. Im dłużej córka go przy jmuje tym wiecej ulewa i słabiej je nawet przez sen.

----------


## hnoor0033

Często ropieją jej oczka. Pomijając powyższe to bardzo energiczne i ciekawe otoczenia dzieciątko. Bardzo ładnie i długo trzyma już główkę, nn stop macha nóżkami, odpowiada uśmiechem na uśmiech - często się śmieje, jest bardzo aktywna w ciągu dnia - mało śpi. Wciąż chce podziwiać otoczenie, rozprasza się przy jedzeniu. Prosiłabym o pomoc w analizie wyników krwi. 


____________
NOOR

----------

